# Online visa app error attaching docs



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all,
I submitted my online app about a week ago and still need to attach some more documents. But today when I log into the site to attach, I get this error:

The following errors have been encountered:
1. You cannot attach documents or files as your application has been decided. Please use the Query the Status of your application link to check the status of your application.

It's only been a week since I submitted, so I can't imagine that it has been decided or there could possibly be an issue with my info. Maybe the site is broken? Just wondering if anyone else has encountered this!

-roya


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, it started working again shortly afterwards, but now I seem to have reached the maximum file limit??

Messages:
1. Maximum attachment limit allowed for this visa has been reached.

What should I do if I haven't attached everything yet? I sent an email via the online form but I got a response back that says the email address is no longer monitored. So now I'm not sure who to contact or what to do.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Roya,

1. Please check the size of each file should not be more than 1Megabyte. 
2. If it still dosen't work, then send the remaining files to [email protected] clearly mentioning your TRN number / Client ID in Subject as well as E-mail body. They would attach ur docs to your file. (Please see the quote from DIAC's website)



> E-lodged applications
> 
> If you e-lodged this application you are strongly encouraged to attach all
> the supporting documentation to the application in the web-browser. This
> ...


Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Dear Roya,
> 
> 1. Please check the size of each file should not be more than 1Megabyte.
> 2. If it still dosen't work, then send the remaining files to [email protected] clearly mentioning your TRN number / Client ID in Subject as well as E-mail body. They would attach ur docs to your file. (Please see the quote from DIAC's website)
> ...


Oh! Where did you see that on the website? I will try that. My files were all under 1MB, however I uploaded 60 of them which is the maximum number allowable to upload. The reason I had 60 is because I had troubles compressing the PDFs down so I split them into multiple PDFs. I guess I will try to compress them again and just email them. Thank you for your help!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

roya said:


> Oh! Where did you see that on the website? I will try that. My files were all under 1MB, however I uploaded 60 of them which is the maximum number allowable to upload. The reason I had 60 is because I had troubles compressing the PDFs down so I split them into multiple PDFs. I guess I will try to compress them again and just email them. Thank you for your help!


If you reduce the DPI while scanning the docs, the size of PDF's would be smaller. We scanned it on 48 dpi, 10-12 page pdf doc were about 900KB or less. 

Good Luck


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

I was trying to reuse the docs I used for ACS which didn't complain as much about file size, oh well!

I just submitted the rest of my documents via email and included a PDF that summarized all of the files and their purpose. Now for the loooooooong wait!


----------

